# Gerlinde Jänicke (.).) - Schöner die Glocken nie klingen [70x]



## hugomania (11 Dez. 2012)

Kennt Ihr sie noch? Gerlinde Jänicke und das Glockenspiel von RTL II :thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 

 



Meines Wissens leider nicht mehr im TV zu sehen.. hier noch mein restliches Bildmaterial.

:thx: Bitte updaten! :thx:


----------



## Exilsachse1 (11 Dez. 2012)

Ihre Fähigkeiten als Moderatorin hielten sich in engen Grenzen,aber ein Blickfang war sie allemal .


----------



## Tornald (11 Dez. 2012)

Ich kenne sie mehr aus dem Radio als aus dem Fernsehen. 
Da habe ich ja echt was verpasst! :thumbup:

:thx:


----------



## gaddaf (11 Dez. 2012)

damit kanns Weihnachten werden 
Danke!


----------



## sly777 (11 Dez. 2012)

nicht schlecht!!


----------



## mr.superman1979 (24 Dez. 2012)

wat sind das für....thx


----------



## Mücke 67 (11 Jan. 2013)

:thx:Könnte Babsis Schwester sein


----------



## rasras (24 Juni 2013)

sie is cute, i like


----------



## Punisher (24 Juni 2013)

tausend Dank


----------



## Homuth91 (13 Dez. 2015)

was für glocken  :thx::thx::thx:


----------



## pauli74 (4 Feb. 2016)

wooooow vielen dank für den mix


----------



## hurradeutschland (6 Feb. 2016)

da hat man spaß sieht man


----------



## magsie (8 Aug. 2016)

Wenn der Begriff Euter jemals zugetroffen hat dann bei Gerlinde...


----------



## Strumpfhosen (8 Aug. 2016)

Das nenne ich ein dekoltee:thx:


----------



## magsie (25 Juli 2018)




----------



## Tittelelli (25 Juli 2018)

magsie schrieb:


> Wenn der Begriff Euter jemals zugetroffen hat dann bei Gerlinde...



wenn der Begriff kleiner verklemmter Wichs... jemals zugetroffen dann bei Dir:WOW::WOW:


----------



## Chrissy001 (27 Juli 2018)

Danke für die Bilder. :thumbup:


----------



## blacksunblack (20 Aug. 2018)

toller ausschnitt


----------



## dhaddy (17 Dez. 2018)

Da kommen Erinnerungen hoch. Hab mir oft beim zusehen die Hose aufgemacht und dann..... nen schönen Fehrnsehtag gehabt.


----------



## weazel32 (17 Dez. 2018)

Mächtig gewaltig


----------



## magsie (21 Feb. 2019)




----------



## Tittelelli (21 Feb. 2019)

da hat es bestimmt wieder gezuckt in den Händen bei Dir


----------



## magsie (Gestern um 11:02)




----------

